# Limping after CDT Vaccine



## robin2en (Jul 24, 2019)

We are new goat owners to 2 adorable Nigerian Goat kids.

We were a little late getting them their CDT vaccine (at about 12 weeks old), but we did it.

My goat (Ember) was the first to get her shot and we gave it in her armpit. Armpit is what every site I was reading had said. She has been limping on that leg ever since and it has now been about a week. With the other kid (Coco) we gave her the vaccine in her neck and she is totally fine.

Ember seems to be eating and drinking ok but going on a full week has me all worried. I have tried rubbing the area we put the shot and nothing seems off and her leg moves like it should. When she runs to us for their grain that they get once a day she just runs on 3 legs. It breaks my heart. Is this going to be a permanent thing? 

Please help.

**edit**
The shots were given SQ and her leg she's not using is swollen from the shoulder to her knee.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Was the vaccine given IM or SQ?


----------



## robin2en (Jul 24, 2019)

SQ. I forgot to put that. I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Does she have a knot or lump there?


----------



## robin2en (Jul 24, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Does she have a knot or lump there?


I didn't think so but I just went out to feed them and the leg she's not using is swollen from her shoulder to her knee.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

When the vaccination was given did she jerk away? Was the syringe plunger pulled back slightly to check the end for blood before being given the vaccination? Have you taken her temperature? Knowing an exact temperature would help narrow a few things down. Is the swelling a new symptom as of today? Could you post a few pictures showing the area you are referring to?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Yes please get a temperature.


----------



## robin2en (Jul 24, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> When the vaccination was given did she jerk away? Was the syringe plunger pulled back slightly to check the end for blood before being given the vaccination? Have you taken her temperature? Knowing an exact temperature would help narrow a few things down. Is the swelling a new symptom as of today? Could you post a few pictures showing the area you are referring to?


We don't have a way to get her temp right now unfortunately. I attached a picture (not of my goat) and the front armpit is where we gave it to her. She seems pretty normal otherwise. They get hay all day and then grain once a day and she still comes running for that grain.

She jerked around a bit so I wondered if we just nicked a muscle.

Not sure what you mean about the plunger. I don't remember ever seeing any blood before or after and we used a brand new syringe and needle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she moved, you got a muscle. I'd give her a Banamine shot.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a temp first, go buy a dollar store digital thermometer. 
It is crucial to know her temp.

I agree, try banamine, after getting a temp.

Maybe she hurt her leg, after?

A vet may be wise.


----------

